# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Updates to SSL

## Total Eclipse

Hey, everyone! 
Firstly, I want to say -- despite what the web-browser said  :sherlock:  : *The site was NOT hacked!*   :boogie: 
Secondly we are sorry for the long downtown!  :hit wall: (apparently, the site decides to play games at 3am when everyone is asleep!). I am now accepting coffee beans as donations  :Razz:  (joking  ::):  )  :Coffee: 

We updated our SSL on the 3rd of June and it didn't update properly (the thing that gives you a lock/ secure icon). AnxietySpace is set to not allow members to enter the site unless on the secure sector (via HSTS). There was an error in some slight things we overlooked and took a bit to see where it was wrong at!

But yeah, I wanted to give everyone an update because the message on Chrome and etc with HSTS it redirects and wont let you view unsecured versions of anxietyspace (which lots of sites don't secure that far or even use SSL), but due to our HSTS, if you aren't able to access the https page (where it shows a little lock and word "secure" on browser box), and the browser tries to direct you http, it will block you and he browser will assume the site might of been hacked. 

We all have anxiety here  ::  and I just wanted to assure people that they have nothing to worry about, and if something ever did happen, it would be 100% transparent. 

And in other words: at least in my opinion, HSTS is doing it's job, and we are more protected than the average forum that don't have these settings!  :Cat: 

If you are interested you can check sites like this one and and see how secure the websites you are browsing are!

----------


## Lunaire

Yay! We're back! 

☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆

----------


## Ironman

Miss Kay gets three boogies!  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Wishie

:Oh yeah:   I can login again!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cuchculan

It was fun getting such a message. Plus I made a new social media friend. Win, win all round. Curious as to does everybody else know the site has a facebook and twitter page? Never really see it posted anywhere on the forum. Was the first place I thought to look this morning when the site was down. Found it a great help to get a very quick answer as to what was going on with the site.

----------


## Ironman

> It was fun getting such a message. Plus I made a new social media friend. Win, win all round. Curious as to does everybody else know the site has a facebook and twitter page? Never really see it posted anywhere on the forum. Was the first place I thought to look this morning when the site was down. Found it a great help to get a very quick answer as to what was going on with the site.







> We have a few social networking accounts -- You can find a list of them here



I don't use my Fakebook account since it makes me green mad when I should not be envious.  I got to see the site's Quitter page, too.   :: .
We have too much anxiety for Instasham.

----------


## Cuchculan

I know where to find the social network links. I was wondering did others. Good few new members over the past while. Bit of self promotion never hurt anybody.

----------

